# Lost phone on Lodore



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, left my phone at Kolb camp on a rock. It's in a waterproof case that has a loop to go around your neck, you know, so that's it's damn near impossible to lose... unless you take it off to do yoga before launch and forget it on the beach. The phone sucks, I really just want the pictures and what not.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll be at Lodore Sunday, I'll check for it. Where, specifically, is the rock? I'll check around it in case it blew off to the ground.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi David! Thanks a bunch! Guess it's tough to describe a specific rock... It's at the Kolb camp, just kinda on the main beach area, should be far above the water line, but not quite to all the tent sites. 
Thanks a million!


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, I will take a look. Tell the river office, too.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Phone's been recovered, thanks!


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

OK, good. We just got back. All of us took a look around and didn't find it. Figured it was picked up and found its way back to you.


----------

